# Para que me sirve este circuito integrado?



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola todos, tengo muchos integrados, de los cuales la mayoria viven...pero hay uno que me ha llamado mucho la atensión    ( HD14066B) al ver su hoja de datos  , mi pregunta es, *¿Qué puedo armar con esto?* ....veo que es un multiplexor, servira para armar algun robot por ejemplo, o un secuencial de leds?...desde ya, muchas gracias por las respuestas que publiquen y sobre todo por su tiempo.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Es un circuito muy interesante, que actua como un interruptor de estado sólido, y supongo que puedes hacer varias cosascomo encencido y apagados a distancia


----------



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/datasheet/HitachiSemiconductor/mXvutvt.pdf 

...ahi esta el datasheet, es que el primero no funciono ..


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola.
Es un cuadruple interruptor (switch), independiente cada uno, que puede ser activado digitalmente o analógicamente.

Chao.
elaficionado


----------



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

elosciloscopio dijo:
			
		

> Es un circuito muy interesante, que actua como un interruptor de estado sólido, y supongo que puedes hacer varias cosascomo encencido y apagados a distancia



...Hola elosciloscopio, me he fijado que eres un gran ayudador  , disculpa mi ignorancia pero, a que te refieres? ops:
 me servira para hacer un robot, como los *bean*?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Es como si fuera un interruptor: tiene dos polos y una tercera patilla,
con la que lo enciendes y lo apagas.
Si en esa patilla aplicas voltaje, el interruptor se cierra, y si dejas de aplicar tensión, se abre.

Es una mezcla entre un transistor y un relé.


----------



## algp (Jul 30, 2009)

Es un switch o conmutador electronico, controlado por una señal de control que con la que podemos controlar o cambiar el estado del switch ( abierto o cerrado ).

Suele usarse para conmutar señales analogicas. Selectores de señal, conmutadores de audio, etc.
Para robots.... lo dudo..  en todo caso es un hecho que para un robot necesitas bastante mas que un simple integrado como ese.


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2009)

Interesante...yo tengo un integrado parecido,el SCL4053BC que saqué de un módulo de comunicaciones...
Aquí podéis descargar el datasheet: http://www.datasheetarchive.com/SCL4053BC-datasheet.html

Un saludo!.


----------



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

Muchas gracias a todos...y alguno podria aportar con un esquema?....o enseñarme como se usa el itegrado  es que no comprendo mucho el datasheet...solo entiendo los simbolos y los dibujos...igual me sirve para entenderlo pero las letras me confunden :S


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Pues no creas que estoy muho más informaciónrmado que tú en esto 
Pero alguna cosilla podremos hacer.

El esquema es 100% diseñado por mi (calidad dudosa) y no sé si funcionará.

Saludos


----------



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

vale...y eso me sirve de intermitente?..o no?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 30, 2009)

Podrías hacerlo si le conectas un 555 a la patilla de control.


----------



## Xander (Jul 30, 2009)

pero seria lo mismo supongo....lo que yo entiendo es que son 4 interruptores electronicos...quiero saber si estos funcionan aleatoriamente , o de uno en uno....si se enciende y se apagan...no se si me explico...por eso decia si podria hacerme un bean...me explico?...lamento mi ignorancia...


----------



## electrodan (Jul 30, 2009)

Ese circuito te permite poner una señal en cada entrada (cuatro), y conmutar la que quieras a la salida. Pero no vi el data, así que estoy tirando cosas al aire.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 30, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes usarlo como selector de señal de audio o video y mezclador de audio (no de video)

Mira aquí: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/145781/
como potenciómetro digital.

Y para lo se te venga en mente, cada interruptor soporta 10 mA.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Jul 31, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> ...Y para lo se te venga en mente, cada interruptor soporta 10 mA....



hoo me chafaste la ilusión


----------



## Xander (Jul 31, 2009)

elaficionado dijo:
			
		

> Hola.
> Puedes usarlo como selector de señal de audio o video y *mezclador de audio*...



....Hola elaficionado...gracias por tu ayuda...ahi decias que me sirve como mezclador de audio...podrias explicarme como seria eso?...


----------



## Xander (Jul 31, 2009)

algp dijo:
			
		

> ...Para robots.... lo dudo..  en todo caso es un hecho que para un robot necesitas bastante mas que un simple integrado como ese.



Hola algp...estoy consciente que para armar un robot se necesita muuucho mas que un integrado...pero yo me refiero a esos robots *"beam"* , no se si alguien los conoce...son muy simpaticos, aqui dejo un link para que les hechen un vistazo y a lo que "supondria" hacer con este integrado, ¿me servira?.


----------



## elaficionado (Jul 31, 2009)

Hola.
Puedes por ejemplo unir todas las salidas, y en cada entrada colocas una señal de audio de diferentes fuentes de sonido y puedes unir dos o más señales activando terminales de control de cada interruptor
y así mezclar el sonido. Pero los niveles de cada señal el interruptor no los controla . Esto es sólo para niveles de sonido no potentes a niveles de preamplificador.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2009)

eso es exactamente lo que hice yo en una miniconsola mezcladora, y lo utilice junto a un TL084 para seleccionar mediante 2 pulsadores, canal A o B o ambos a la vez para la salida de monitor en auriculares.

de manera de poder escuchar la musica antes de sacarla a la etapa de ptencia, así poder mezclar y acomodar los BPM.

eso lo traen todas las consolas tipo Numark etc, pero yo lo logré facilmente usando estos integrados.
saludos.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Pero se puede hacer lo mismo con un simple interruptor


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2009)

pero tal vez el interruptor meta mucho ruido.

esta es una compuerta digital, no es una llave real.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

aaaa claro.
Pues ahora que lo penso es exctamente lo que me hace falta para unos proyectos parecidos


----------



## Xander (Ago 1, 2009)

pero me servira para el mecanismo que les mostre?...del robot beam...


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 1, 2009)

Pudiera ser, pero necesitaras muchos otros ntegrados que no conozco.


----------



## DJ DRACO (Ago 1, 2009)

más que eso, si sólo se moverá en 4 pasos, puedes usar el 4017 o alguno similar que vaya contando, y luego transistores de media potencia.

en el primer paso, el motor 1 gira a la derecha
en el segundo paso el motor 2 gira a la izquierda
en el tercer paso el motor 1 gira a la izquierda
en el cuarto paso el motor 2 gira a la derecha
en el quinto paso se resetea.


----------



## electroandres (Ago 1, 2009)

yo con ese integrado me diseñe un analizador de expectro multiplexando las señales. con un 4017 y varios de ese haces maravillas. Puedes hacer lo que se te ocurra.


----------



## Xander (Ago 2, 2009)

WOW DJ DRACO..!...me impresionaste...muchas gracias, te pasate!...solo una duda  , como lo hago para que se resetee?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 2, 2009)

Lo que no me va del 4017, es que funciona a la velocidad del reloj, del orden de Mhz,
y me preguntava si puedo cambiar el reloj por un 555, para hacer una especie de "chaser"


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.
El 4017 trabaja con la frecuencia que tú le pongas ( como máximo 10MHz a Vdd=10V)

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## Xander (Ago 2, 2009)

Bueno colegas, creo que he resuelto eso del beam...pero con solo un integrado me alcanza para controlar un motor...pero da igual pues ahí lo soluciono ...hice que en un sw pase el polo positivo mientras en el otro el polo negativo haciendo que el motor gire a una dirección....repitiendo lo mismo con los otros sw... uní las salidas correspondientes y las conecte al motor...para el control uni los pines que correspondian y se me ocurrio hacer que pase una señal en un lado mientras el otro esta apagado...luego se apaga y se enciende el otro....suscesivamente...esto lo voy a remediar quizá con el semaforo 555 que aparece en el foro o con el esquema que aparece en el avatar de "elaficionado"   ....lo probe en protoboard pero ocurrió un problema...*no funciona con el motor!!!*...asi que lo probé con leds conectados en paralelo..uno directo y el otro invertido....encendia uno y despues el otro....en caso del motor giraria a un lado y despues al otro lado....pero no resulto con el motor... quizá fue por lo que dijo elaficionado _"cada interruptor soporta 10mA"_.... existirá alguna forma de hacer que funcione el motor.. algún circuito que amplifique la señal...o , no se    ....alguien me entiende?  ops:


----------



## elaficionado (Ago 2, 2009)

Hola.

Para lo que puede servir es para excitar un transistor y éste a su vez alimenta el motor.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

Obligatoriamente necesitarás una etapa de potencia, ya que el integrado no aguantará los motores 
directamente


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2009)

vale...ya había pensado lo de la etapa de potencia con un transistor....solo que no se como conectarlo, ya que tiene que funcionar por los dos polos, me explico?...gracias por su ayuda


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 3, 2009)

Algo así:


----------



## Xander (Ago 3, 2009)

si, lo se...algo asi...masomenos...le falta algo, pero   recuerda que debe funcionar por los dos polos...me entiendes?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 4, 2009)

aaaa, te refieres a que la señal pueda ser tanto positiva como negativa para que el motor pueda girar en los dos sentidos?

Para eso necesitamos algo así:


Era lo que buscabas?
Tal vez puedas usar mosfets, pero no sé diseñar cosas con ellos  ops:


----------



## Xander (Ago 4, 2009)

mmm...se ve llamativo...voy a intentar con eso mientras, ahi te aviso si sirve , gracias.


----------



## Xander (Ago 4, 2009)

Anduve investigando un poquito...y no encontre nada     ...pero por ocasion me puse a mirar el perfil de un usuario del foro llamado  Jorge Flores Vergaray , me puse a mirar por que me atreveria a decir que admiro a este tipo, da muy buenas respuestas    ....y me encontre con su web y ahi estaba un circuito que me da la "tincada" que me puede servir...y si me equivoco, corriganme, vale?    ...gracias a todos.

En la pagina aparece la siguiente descripcion :

_"El Lm 386 es un amplificador de audio integrado de baja potencia y de facil aplicación , sin embargo se puede usar para controlar cargas inductivas usandolo como un "driver" o excitador para separar la señal emitida por la salida de un opam o puerta lógica.
Con un par de Lm 386 podemos realizar un Puente H para hacer girar motores de CC como los recuperados de juguetes, radio grabadores, lectoras de CDs, etc en ambas direcciones .
El conexionado no es el mismo que se utiliza cuando se emplea el LM 386 como amplificador de audio, esto se hace para lograr un comportamiento casi digital.
Cuando en la entrada marcada como pin se pone un estado alto el motor DC gira en un sentido , cuando se invierte y este se pone bajo mientras el otro está alto se invierte la dirección de giro. Con los dos pines en alto o en bajo simultáneos el motor no gira."_


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

como poder funcionar, puede, pero el op amp, no te dará mucha potencia.
Es mejor que utilices transistores de potencia bien refrigerados


----------



## jorger (Ago 5, 2009)

Y digo yo...no se podría con un multiplexor de estos hacer un controlador brushless (de baja potencia y que solo haga andar el motor,nada de regular velocidad y sentido de giro)?

Un saludo!.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

No sé, pero puedes usar interruptres de estado sólido. Te dan hasta 1A


----------



## Xander (Ago 5, 2009)

oigan...y si pongo un amplificador de potencia en cada salida del integrado?


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 5, 2009)

Bien, pero necesitarás muchos amplificador.
Te refieres a los de audio? ten en cuanta la máxima impedancia aceptada


----------



## Xander (Ago 5, 2009)

no, si es para controlar un motor....como si tubiera un puente H....ahí pruebo y aviso...vale?


----------



## Xander (Ago 7, 2009)

listo amigos, solucionado el problema, por ahí se me ocurrió hacer un ascensor pequeño, como para maqueta y me resulto muy bien,   ...solo tengo un problema con el multivibrador para los controles, la idea que tenia no me resulto muy bien, así que ahí pienso como le hago si no pediré ayuda con ustedes  ...gracias. adiós.


----------



## elosciloscopio (Ago 9, 2009)

Pues nosé.
Nos preguntaste para que servia. 
Si su duda está respondida, demos este tema por zanjado, y abra otro tema para preguntar sobre eso.

Saludos


----------



## Xander (Ago 9, 2009)

vale, muchas gracias a todos por sus ayudas!

...ahora cambiemos el nombre al tema..."ascensor con HD14066B y puente H".


----------

